# Ivomec (ivermectin) injection for mange/heartworm prevention



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

Hi all,

I was reading up on mange because my puppy started losing fur around her eye. I was told that 1% ivomec solution could clear it up. I was told by the vet that it's considered "localized" and would probably go away on it's own but I can't just do nothing so I want to do some sort of treatment.

He wanted to charge about $500 for mitaban dips but I just don't want to pay that much if I don't have to.

While reading I found out about ivomec, my vet wont tell me anything about it. He is one of those try to make every last dollar sort of vets (Banfield) but im stuck there for at least a year because I did one of their pet plans for regular vaccines.

Anyhow, I'm looking for a new vet so don't worry! I'm not going to stick with Banfield.

Anyway, I bought this exact stuff:










I got it at a feed store for about $40. Now, i've never used it but i'm doing my research. I would love to be able to use this for heartworm prevention as well as clearing up this mange. Does anyone else use it? Would anyone be able to give me some tips on typical dosage, etc...

Also can the injection formula be given orally or does it have to be injected? I've read mixed things on this. Thanks!

Oh also my puppy isn't a hearding breed if that's any concern.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

You never inject it. Only give it orally.

You can use it for mange. But I don't know the dosage. 

You can use it for heartworms and deworming, but again, you'll have to find out how to measure and dose it.

Ask around at other vets, some of them should know. I've heard the Banfield vets are aweful.


----------



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

You're right about Banfield, they were no help and clearly just want to make $

I was nice and just asked for info on ivermec and all she said was "It will kill your dog" and then went on about using mitaban dips for a total of $500. I told her I was going to get a second opinion.

I live near some farm land and country type area. I might drive out there and see if any of their vets will be helpful. I know ivermec is more of a treatment for people living out in the country who have easy access to this product so im hoping i'll find a vet out there to use, possibly even one I use for everything if he's so helpful


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

Heartworm prevention and mange treatment has different methods of dosage with Ivermectin. For heartworm prevention, it's given orally, for mange treatment, it's given topically. You have to be very careful when doing either. I give Ivermectin for my dogs heartworm prevention, and the one I use is 1 drop for every 10 pounds. HOWEVER, there are different strengths of ivermectin, so you need to find out which one you have and talk to your vet about it.

You also need to talk to your vet about using ivermectin for mange treatment. It can be done, I've done it, however a vet will need to advise you. My vet uses Ivermectin as mange treatment as well, in mild cases, as do some other vets. In most cases, however, many vets choose to use Mitaban. As a former vet tech, I HATE that stuff. I watched it make dogs ill (never deathly ill, however), and the precautions needed as a tech just for us to be in contact with it was ridiculous. However, our dips were something like $35 per dip for 3-4 dips. I've never heard of $500, that's insane.

Talk to your vet about the ivermectin dosage, and let him advise you. It needs to be used with caution, just like any other medication.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I believe you want to use the 1%? You want the lowest % of the Ivomec. They sell different strengths. If I remember correctly, last time I picked up some, I got the 1%.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

txcollies said:


> I believe you want to use the 1%? You want the lowest % of the Ivomec. They sell different strengths. If I remember correctly, last time I picked up some, I got the 1%.


Yeah, the box that she pictured has the 1% solution...diluted in propylene glycol I believe.




For heartworms, I calculated the dose for each dog, taking into account the dilution, and give them the same amount each month that they would get in Heartgard (which has the same active ingredient, Ivermectin). I measure this with a diabetic hypodermic needle, and administer orally by giving each dog a small piece of bread with the dose soaked into it.

I have no idea what the doseage would be for mange, and would not try administering it without a veterinary recommendation.

If there's any chance your puppy is partly or fully a collie breed, then you need to be extra careful, as they have a genetic predisposition to Ivermectin sensitivity.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I checked my bottle -- I have the 1%. And the dosage is one drop (it comes with a dropper) per 10 pounds for *heartworm prevention*. But, again, check with your vet BEFORE dosing the ivermectin yourself. Once you talk with your vet, it's easy to dose for heartworm prevention. I've done it for a long time now, and have had no problems. Ivermectin, is afterall, the chemical used in Heartguard, Iver-Heart, and Tri-Heart. Of course, those three heartworm preventatives also include 52mg of Pyrantel, which is a wormer that prevents certain types of worms, however I worm my dogs every few months anyways, so that is no concern to me.

As far as mange treatment, that is something you definitely need to talk to your vet about. It goes by the weight of the dog and the severity of the mange.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

MyRescueCrew said:


> I checked my bottle -- I have the 1%. And the dosage is one drop (it comes with a dropper) per 10 pounds for *heartworm prevention*.


That is not universal, btw...it is many times the dose given in Heartgard, assuming the "drop" is 0.1 mL (do you even know?).

There's a reason such a high does isn't given in Heartgard...it could very well be fatal to any dog with an Ivermectin sensitivity.


----------



## MyRescueCrew (May 8, 2008)

I have no idea what mL the drop is, which is exactly why I stressed in my posts to talk to her vet before doing anything:



> But, again, check with your vet BEFORE dosing the ivermectin yourself.


I was just stating what the dosage was on the one I used.

I buy mine from a pet pharmacy with a licensed pharmacist. They fill the different sized bottles with different amounts, and I buy the $8 bottle which does all my dogs for 3 months. It's a tiny bottle of the diluted 1% and comes with a tiny dropper. The dosage, on MY bottle, is 1 drop per 10 pounds.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

It does work to treat mange, although I wouldn't worry about minor localized you could still use it to ease your mind I guess. While you are kind of stuck using that vet you could always call some other vets to ask them even if they are not your regular vet. 

I've always used the 1% it for heartworm prevention at 1/10th cc per 10lbs of body weight is what I've always dosed at.


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Yeah, the box that she pictured has the 1% solution...diluted in propylene glycol I believe.


That's how it's mixed.


----------



## Karene (Nov 8, 2008)

Shaina said:


> If there's any chance your puppy is partly or fully a collie breed, then you need to be extra careful, as they have a genetic predisposition to Ivermectin sensitivity.



She is a 4 month old Great Pyrenees. 

I actually just got an email from a friend of mine who lives more out in the country and she suggested I go in and talk with her vet. Apparently he gives her all sorts of money-saving ideas that work for various situations even flea prevention, etc...

She said he would most likely be more then happy to sit down with me and explain everything just for the cost of an office visit (which is $30) so that seems more then reasonable to do. I'd feel much better having someone who deals with medications on a daily basis to assist me.

I'll keep everyone updated. I'm sure I don't even need the ivermec for her situation but I would like to use it for heartworm prevention if possible.

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Ah, wasn't sure what breed your dog is...better safe than sorry and all that 

Good luck talking meeting with and talking to the vet! Hopefully he has experience with this and can guide you.


----------



## wanderlust (Dec 2, 2008)

Be on the safe side - have your vet do a test for ivermectin sensativity in your dog before using the stuff imho. Although the genetic trait runs pretty rampant in collies and shelties it's still worth it to know ahead of time. If you do a full dose of ivermectin and your dog has the sensativity, it can be fatal.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

wanderlust said:


> Be on the safe side - have your vet do a test for ivermectin sensativity in your dog before using the stuff imho. Although the genetic trait runs pretty rampant in collies and shelties it's still worth it to know ahead of time. If you do a full dose of ivermectin and your dog has the sensativity, it can be fatal.


I agree, my Annie had a bad case of demadectic mange (vet said it was the worst he ever saw) so we started her on a miniscule dosage to make sure there was no neurological reaction. Some vets still go by the old standard "white feet don't treat." My vet was hesitant at first to start Annie on it because they had treated a Westie with it and the Westie had a horrible reaction - so they didn't want to treat any white dog with it out of precaution. Annie did just fine and is now healthy and thriving.


----------



## AmyLouise (Jul 19, 2008)

My collie had a bad case of Demodectic Mange. I gave her a dose of Promeris, which is an OTC flea / tick remedy. It worked great!!! 

I have also been giving her vitamins and herbal supplements to strengthen her immune system.

Promeris worked for us, with no adverse reactions, and at very little cost. I bought it at 1-800-Petmeds. Couldn't find it at my local pet store.


----------



## MagicToller (Jan 4, 2007)

> You never inject it. Only give it orally.


Actually, I believe you can inject it SQ (Sub-Cutaneously) but it does sting a little.


----------



## kellytoonces (Sep 5, 2008)

yes Ivomec can be injected and often is to treat sarcoptic mange ,localized demodex is generally self limiting and requires no treatment I use it for heartworm prevent


----------



## txcollies (Oct 23, 2007)

I didn't know it could be injected. That's pretty cool, though. 

You learn something new every day!


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

I've heard it's very reactive when injected, and can lead to injection-site sarcoma in cats, at least. I don't know if the risk is the same for dogs. I'd only use it orally unless there was a compelling reason to inject it.


----------



## skyebear (Oct 6, 2011)

HI everyone.
My dog Skye has been on ivermectin for 5 days now . she is suffering from a really bad case of demodex mange for the past month. I rescued her from a dirty place that had garbage and crap everywere, she was under weight her rib and hip bones were sticking out and when I feed her for the first time I have never seen a dog eat the way she did, reminded me of a pack of lions eating .My husband and I work hard to get her healthy and plump. then just over a month ago spots started showing up on her legs so I took her to the vet and we tried the wait it out game because most puppys will out grow it and only a few will get bad. then three weeks went by and the mange started to attack her face and thats when my vet put her on ivermectin at 1cc(1ml) for her wieght which is 60pds and she is 6months old ,once a day for as long as it is needed and only given oraly my vet will do scappings untill it shows no more mites and then again later to make sure it is gone. she is also on antibiotics , but the other night she rubbed her face and eyes and now she is swollen and can bearly see and has to be on tranquilizer to help her sleep. so please if you dog gets it on the face learn from my stupid mistake and put a cone on them, I use her coller to keep it on .


----------



## oldhounddog (May 31, 2010)

skyebear said:


> HI everyone.
> My dog Skye has been on ivermectin for 5 days now . she is suffering from a really bad case of demodex mange for the past month. I rescued her from a dirty place that had garbage and crap everywere, she was under weight her rib and hip bones were sticking out and when I feed her for the first time I have never seen a dog eat the way she did, reminded me of a pack of lions eating .My husband and I work hard to get her healthy and plump. then just over a month ago spots started showing up on her legs so I took her to the vet and we tried the wait it out game because most puppys will out grow it and only a few will get bad. then three weeks went by and the mange started to attack her face and thats when my vet put her on ivermectin at 1cc(1ml) for her wieght which is 60pds and she is 6months old ,once a day for as long as it is needed and only given oraly my vet will do scappings untill it shows no more mites and then again later to make sure it is gone. she is also on antibiotics , but the other night she rubbed her face and eyes and now she is swollen and can bearly see and has to be on tranquilizer to help her sleep. so please if you dog gets it on the face learn from my stupid mistake and put a cone on them, I use her coller to keep it on .


Hello skyebear ,

This is a very old thread (2008)........................ And, to help you get the most exposure to informed forum members I would suggest that you start a new thread. The information you posted is very good and shows you and your husband are doing a great job of caring for your dog. I think you will get a lot of support and advice with a fresh thread with your post and pics at the top of the page.



Welcome to DF.

Best , oldhounddog


----------



## andreaamericangirl (Oct 17, 2011)

MagicToller said:


> Actually, I believe you can inject it SQ (Sub-Cutaneously) but it does sting a little.


i have used ivomec on myself for scabies- i bought the liquid injectable that is formulated for cattle and hogs. in a 50ml bottle it is 1% solution. the first time i used it i injected it w a diabetic syringe which is a much smaller gauge needle than the instructions suggest you use on hogs and cattle- it says to use a 16 gauge needle and i didnt have access to that so i used a diabetic 1ml syringe which has like a 24 gauge needle or something hugely smaller than 16gauge. i injected it sub-cutaneously in my belly skin the way a diabetic would inject insulin and to say is stings a little was a joke. my eyes watered and my hand shook. and i am not a baby about pain- i pierced my own ears 3 times as a teen ager w a dull safety pin. i hot wax my own bikini area and armpits myself w zip hot wax, okay? w in a few hours i developed what looked like a burn where the injection "bubble" was- it was very scarry, i went to the emergency room 24 hours later because the instructions said that cattle can develop a clostrideum infection at the injection site and whether they are talking about anthrax, tetanus, gangrene, botulism or what i knew i didnt even want to mess w any of that! the dr looked at it and said just watch and wait- its not infected its just damaged dead tissue and hopefully will heal in time- if it gets red, *****, you get a fever, etc.... it did eventually heal and didnt get infected but i still have a scar to this day which looks like someone put a cig out on my belly. i have taken it 3 or 4 times since then orally for scabies (im in contact w lots of homeless people so i get it from time to time) and it works but it gives me a slight headache. the dosage for people is 200mcg/kg of body weight and that is the same dosage for cattle, sheep, horses and lots of other animals- it comes out to about .1ml per pound of body weight- i weigh 150lbs so i took 1.5ml of ivomec. i got this dog dosing info from <www.vetinfo.com/ivomec-for-dogs/html> excellent source of info: 
•For demodectic or sarcoptic mange, give two doses of .1mg per pound, 7 days apart.

also includes all kinds of other info like side-effects, how to dose (they suggest always orally like i thougt they would) and so on. so that .1mg per ound would be the same as the 200mcg/kg that is the same dosing for humans w sarcoptic scabies mites. also getting the immune system working well by getting lots of quality sleep, excellent nutrition and happy calm state of mind- lots of massage, long walks, and challenges the dog can suceed at, like mastering tricks/commands w you and practicing them w you for 30 min each day (or more!) gives a dog a sense of satisfaction that she/he has a job that he/she can do. that she/he has a purpose to fulfill in relation to you- to please you by performing a meaningful set of tasks which are expected of him/her- neccessary for the well-being of the pack (which is you your dog and the other members of your family- whether dog, human or otherwise) this type of practicing skills/tricks/commands releases chemicals in his/her brain and body that boost the immune system in a big way! which sarcoptic cabies/mange mites thrive in the skin of a being that is immune compromised and have a hard time living in a being whose immune system is kicking a%$. look up pictures of people who have scabies while they also have AIDS if you dont believe me- the photos are sickening.

hope all this helps- i just want to say i would NOT subject my dogs to the pain i went thru injecting this stuff sub-Q- it was not humane and taking it orally seems to do the same exact thing- they dont give it to livestock orally tho because its considered to much effort to give oral meds to livestock when you can just give them an injection while they are on a tilt table or in a restraining chute and most people (not me tho! im a vegatarian for 25 years now!) think "who cares if it hurts them a lot- its just a dumb cow that we are going to kill and eat anyways" so they instruct to give it to them sub-Q even tho its really painful.


----------



## andreaamericangirl (Oct 17, 2011)

also i realize this is a years-old thread but rather than start a new one i figured keep all the info in one thread- that way when a person googles ivermectin dog dosage for mange like i did there wont be yet one more result- also because the link to this page was on the first page of results and i didnt want to start a new thread that would be in competion w this thread on the looooong list of results- wanted this info to be on a page that is in the link that is on the first page of results. hope that all makes sense- also i forgot to include 3 more important things about ivermectin- 1) best taken on an empty stomach w plenty of water 2) it will be excreted in the feces and urine so please please please during the whole week after giving it pick up the dog's feces and flush them down the toilet so that another dog doesnt eat the feces and get sick(a collie or whatever) also to keep this drug out of the food chain- remember that insects like fly maggots eat feces and will comsume the ivermectin when consuming the feces they in turn get eaten by a bird who then gets eaten (the food-chain remember?) and so on and so on and we dont want this stuff in our food chain- we want it in the toilet where it can get flushed down to a sewage treatment plant where it will be dealt w properly, after all it is poison and a drug. and finally 3)if your dog has a heartworm, giving him/her ivermectin can be dangerous! so have your dog tested for heartworm before giving the ivermectin for sarcoptic mites/mange!


----------

